# Greetings



## aмillionaÃ­rе (May 23, 2009)

I joined upon the insistence of a fellow brother who is pretty excited about the whole digital community idea. I'll browse the community when time humbly permits, and I'm happy to be in the presence of everyone here. Humble and warm greetings from Royal Victoria No. 443.


----------



## JEbeling (May 24, 2009)

Royal Victoria No. 443... ! but in what country...? just curious.. ? 

Welcome and love contacting Masons all over the world.. !


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TCShelton (May 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## nick1368 (May 26, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## owls84 (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## rhitland (May 27, 2009)

good to have you


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 29, 2009)

Welcome Brother!


----------

